# Endo Scratch GCRM Belfast



## Clio81 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi all, just wondering if any of you could share your experience of a scratch in GCRM? I've had them done before but during a hysteroscospy. Is it done in a theatre setting or in the Drs office? I'm wondering if I could get it done at the consent appointment as I'm hoping to cycle straight away. Thanks in advance


----------

